# Wyoming Antelope OTC Tags



## Slap That Quack (Mar 2, 2017)

Can you get any over the counter tags for antelope in Wyoming?


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

No.


----------



## trackerputnam (Dec 21, 2014)

No but......some areas will have leftover tags, but access can be tough. Spend a week on a helping farmer/rancher vacation and permission will follow. That vacation should be in the spring when lots of work is available to do.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

In the past some units in the north east part of the state have left over doe antelope tags and some landowners will give you permission to take a doe or two. It's much easier to get permission to kill antlerless animals than animals with headgear. The challenge is generally the same as your shooting the doe standing next to the buck--shoot the doe and go buy some horns on ebay--much cheaper and the glory is the same :grin:


I go on county land owner websites to see who owns what land. Go to google and start looking for contact information for the landowner and make some cold calls. It used to be easier to find contact numbers when most people had land lines. It's getting harder and harder to find contact numbers as folks have went to cell phones and phone books don't work as well. I wish it was mandatory for counties to publish not only the actual name and address of the land owner but also a working phone number, but that's a soap box rant for another time...

Good luck


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Slap That Quack said:


> Can you get any over the counter tags for antelope in Wyoming?


Probably not.

Antelope in Wyoming has become insanely popular.

Lot of flat landers looking for a western experience and lots of westerns looking for an antelope experience are applying.

There may be leftovers, but there will not be leftovers for long in most units.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

CPAjeff said:


> No.


Let me do a better job of explaining . .

There used to be quite a few leftover tags for units fairly close to Utah. Any tags that were remaining after the initial draw were put on the leftover license list. Those license went on sale on a certain day, and it was a first-come-first-served basis. I found if a person was not online or at a license dealer the second those tags went on sale, the vast majority were gone in minutes. To combat that massive influx of activity on the servers, and to allow everyone a fair shake, Wyoming decided to put those leftover licenses into a second draw.

So . . . there used to be something like an otc antelope tag, but now that has gone to a draw system as well.

There are still plenty of units in the state, with reasonable access (BLM, HMA, etc.) where a person could hunt antelope every year in Wyoming - bucks and does.

See this link - https://wgfd.wyo.gov/Hunting/Leftover-Licenses - for information about the leftover draw.


----------



## Slap That Quack (Mar 2, 2017)

Thanks guys looks like we will most likely be putting in the draw for next year. Thanks for all the info.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Slap That Quack said:


> Thanks guys looks like we will most likely be putting in the draw for next year. Thanks for all the info.


Don't forget to buy your point later in the year for antelope. Even with only one point, there are a few good units you could draw.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

You can still put in for the antelope draw this year too......


----------



## RemingtonCountry (Feb 17, 2016)

Wyoming draws don't close until May.. Definitely still time! I got lucky and found a little parcel of BLM on a unit that is 85% private that always has leftover tags, this way I can hunt goats every year whilst building my points for a better unit!


----------



## Slap That Quack (Mar 2, 2017)

When can we do that?


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Slap That Quack said:


> When can we do that?


See this link - https://wgfd.wyo.gov/Hunting/Preference-Points

Like others have said, there is still plenty of time to do some research, make some calls and get a tag for this year. 25% of the tags are put into a random draw, so don't think because you don't have max points, you can't draw a tag.


----------

